# 90 by 110 quilt top for a friend...just managed to get this done



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

My friend asked me to stitch this quilt top together. 24 odd shaped t shirt squares and I had to iron on interfacing to every piece. She said wing it any way I wanted. The squares once bordered were 3,000 square inches short so I had a blue solid I did 6 inch wide strips between. It wasnt trimmed on the edges yet so look past the edges. Lol














Her daughter is a soft ball fan. Even on my queen bed you miss a seeing a row of the squares. I also sewed the back for her. Then I loaned her my sewing machine to finish stitching the two together and to quilt it.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Wow Romy!!! What a challenge!!!! It looks GREAT!!!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Very nice. And big. I've never attempted a quilt that large, so my hat's off to you for doing it.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Wow. You continually amaze me.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

COSunflower said:


> Wow Romy!!! What a challenge!!!! It looks GREAT!!!


Thank you so much Kim! I was concerned when I saw the odd sized T shirt squares and a good number were uneven. I realized I am not fond of t shirt fabric for a quilt. However I love a challenge!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Belfrybat said:


> Very nice. And big. I've never attempted a quilt that large, so my hat's off to you for doing it.


Thank you very much! As to the size...biggest one for me so far. However it slowed down my progress for the King sized one I have planned for our bed in our island home. I have no large tables. I used my little dining table, my lap and a chair while sewing. I started with each square, ironed on the interfacing to the uniform sized ones and sewed all different width borders to even the sizes. Then ironed interface on all of those. Then I ironed every seam and sewed borders between each square to make 4 strips. Then evened them up and sewed 6 inch wide borders between them and the outside. I did a bit of math to do it


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

mzgarden said:


> Wow. You continually amaze me.


Aww Thank you kindly. I really love challenges and I wasn't told what it was I would be doing til I picked it up. When I counted 24 squares I knew it would get interesting....the interfacing caused a lot of ironing on top of the every seam I iron. The time was a bit difficult so I devoted 12 hours in one day to get it done. I had two mohair silk scarves I made also.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Ok..funny part is I had not noticed the ribbon and teddy the dogs had taken out of a box under my bed..so funny you can see in the picture. LOL


----------

